# 7' Bed post lathe



## sawset (Jun 15, 2013)

I needed a lathe. But one that would be able to turn longer posts for a 4post bed project, and eventually be used for posts on a porch addition. I didn't want to spend a lot since it would probably sit idle most of the time once the projects are finished. So with about 4 hrs of assembly, plus some finishing time and some parts I came up with the following. It actually works surprisingly well. Not fancy, but gets the job done without a lot of hassle. And it saved me from lamenting the fact that I didn't have the right equipment. 

1/2hp furnace motor
single speed
2-3/4 flange bearings
3/4 shaft
5/8 x 8 bolt for tail stock, sharpened for a dead center
shop smith chuck
2x6 sides around a 4x4 center, 2x10 head stock
capacity, 8"round x 7' length


----------



## mo_bhaiyat (Jun 18, 2013)

That's an impressive build. What always amazes me about this kinda turning is all the measurements are done by hand so no 2 posts are ever exactly identical but always look the same. I'm used to metal lathes where the measurements are done by number of turns of a handle or settings on the slides.


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Sawset That is a brilliant idea and the posts turned out super. The beds look very well made and finished you should be very very proud. On a lighter note wood turning can be very addictive so beware Ha Ha Tambotie


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't have to have 7' between centers to make post like that. I've made them before and I only have 30" between centers on my lathe. You can just turn them in sections and include a 1 1/2" dowel on each piece and glue the sections together end to end.


----------



## sawset (Jun 15, 2013)

You're right. It's all about improvising. If you have the equipment, good. If not, then it's always the decision between justify buying, renting, borrowing, improvise, or do without. I decided to make and see what I could come up with.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, impressive. I worked off and on for weeks just to build my little pen lathe! Guess the old saying "go big or stay home" really applies!


----------



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

That's awesome nice work


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice work on the bed posts and great work on the improvising of the lathe.


----------

